# Ragdoll or Siberian Cat?



## Blueoctober12345

Hi everyone. So we have had Marley for 8 years. He's a great cat & companion. That goes without saying but I had a question.
For all of these years we thought for sure he was a Ragdoll. But I was searching breeds the other night & I noticed he also kind of resembled a Siberian Cat.
I am not too familiar with cat breeds so I just wanted some other peoples opinions. Thanks and have a great week!
He is 8 1/2 years old and roughly 14 pounds.
-Kevin


----------



## Kitty827

Ragdolls are a pointed breed. Siberians are not. In the 80s, Siberians were bred with Siamese cats to create a pointed version of the Siberian. They're called the Neva Masquerade. Here's a link about them: The Neva Masquerade - Siberian Cats. It's hard to tell. Honestly looks more like a Neva Masquerade to me. I'd call his color/pattern, mitted blue lynx point. He is very pretty!


----------



## Catgirl13

Sorry I can't help with the breed, but I just have to say your cat is so adorably it's the cutest cat I've ever seen!! she looks soo fluffy!!


----------



## debkatz

he looks alot like my cat who is a 5 yr old blue lynx mitted ragdoll. the last picture of Marley looks definitely like a ragdoll...just my opinion.


----------

